# Just ordered GX7000!



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a retail shop and have been getting customers wanting/expecting color jobs rather than standard laser produced stuff. 

Sooo...with a tight budget we had the new Ricoh GX7000 or the Epson 1400 to choose from. We picked the Ricoh to avoid bags. Also we thought the 4-color would be fine compared to the 6-color Epson. Sometimes less is more. 

We are planning to produce plaques, trophy 2" inserts, name tags, tiles, misc gift items in our shop. 

Printer arrives Friday. 

Anyone have an OOTB (out of the box) experiences to share?? Anyone have pictures of their retail displays of products?? 

Love/Hate the Ricoh??

Thx...

jiarby


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't want to burst your bubble....

I just picked up a 1400 yesterday. The shop I bought it from had a GX7000 right next to it. They were on their second one, the first had crapped out already. I hope you have better luck...

I went with the bags because I think it will be cheaper in the long run than replacing cartridges.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope that doesn't happen to me! Even if it sucks it won't be the worst decision I ever made! (I have an Excel5000 photo plate maker in the garage)


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good attitude, I hope it works out for you! I gave it a serious look myself, I just felt the Epson based has been around a lot longer.... Always tough being the first one down a new street...


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Let us know how it works out for you. I hope to see one at the Orlando show.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

The UPS guy just brought my kit.... printer, papers, tape, etc... It will be about 8 hrs before I have time to mess with it, I have to get some production done for people picking up prders today!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Anything you do to avoid bulk systems that are comprised of bags using mother nature (gravity) is a wise decision! There are countless number of people, me being one, that have lost time and money trying to do dye sub on the cheap. One spends more ink on unclogging heads then printing. Once we left the bulk bag systems and purchased a Epson 4800 and Epson 9800 (cartridge based) the headaches go away. Good luck with your system and long live cartridges.



jiarby said:


> I have a retail shop and have been getting customers wanting/expecting color jobs rather than standard laser produced stuff.
> 
> Sooo...with a tight budget we had the new Ricoh GX7000 or the Epson 1400 to choose from. We picked the Ricoh to avoid bags. Also we thought the 4-color would be fine compared to the 6-color Epson. Sometimes less is more.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

I just got this from my Conde rep:



> *DyeTrans GX5050 Ink Jet Sublimation Printer*
> 
> Due to the overwhelming success of the recently released DyeTrans GX7000 ink jet sublimation printer, Condé™ Systems has introduced the DyeTrans™ GX5050N. This new lightweight printer with 8.5"x11"/8.5"x14" media output and built-in ink delivery system is an extremely cost-effective printer that boasts amazing image quality, lightning fast print speed, and up to three separate paper trays. Whether it's for those just getting started in the sublimation transfer business or for those that don't require larger media output, the GX5050N delivers laser printer speed at a very low cost per page. "We're responding to the market's interest in a low cost, easy-to-use printer capable of producing mousepads, mugs, name badges, ceramic tiles, and jewelry," said David Gross, President of Condé. “A large percentage of our photo gift products can be produced using legal size media. Photo kiosks and businesses with portable transfer systems can benefit greatly from this exciting new printer."
> 
> ...


I am definitely interested in your experience with the GX7000. I have had such poor experience with my Epson C88+'s that I am dying to find something better. I was pretty set on a 4880, but have read some horror stories on that too.

DaveW


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Dave,

That GX 5050 Looks nice. It's the exact same as a GX7000 but just does 8.5" wide right?

I'd save a few hundred with that baby.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

My rep told me about the GX5050 yesterday or the day before and I'm seriously thinking about getting it. But I'm trying to hold off on buying anything until I go to the NBM show in May. Let us know how you like the new printer.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Jamey said:


> Dave,
> 
> That GX 5050 Looks nice. It's the exact same as a GX7000 but just does 8.5" x 11" right?
> 
> I'd save a few hundred with that baby.


8.5"x11"/8.5"x14" media output


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Also has optional 13x19 roll capability (the GX7000 that is)...
Check with Sawgrass that the GX5050 will work with the GX7000 cartridges.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like it works...
We got the thing all hooked up and made a dogtag for my son! He'll hate it! It is him at the Meteor Crater here in AZ. 










My wife has a C88 with cartridges in her classroom and said this GX-7000 was jawdroppingly fast. She said it would have taken the C88 15minutes to print what this one did in 5 seconds! 

I have a video coming up...

woo hoo!


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

nice. Thanks for posting your feedback.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So with these ricoh's you still need to get ink from 3rd party right ?

I would perfer cartridges myself.


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, the Ricoh requires a gel ink, Sublijet-R. It is carts only but they are good sized carts. According to Kevin at Johnson Plastics (VERY knowledgable guy!) the gel inks go a long way. I'm ordering a GX 7000 in about 2 weeks when I get home from vacation. I can't wait!!


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm getting mine tomorrow I hope, U.P.S is del. it can't wait I feel like a kid on XMAS eve.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I just talked to someone at Condi, and the cartridges for the GX5050 come with 60 ml of ink vs. the 18 ml for the Epson c88. So, you get over 3 times as much ink for only about 60% more money. Basically, it's going to cost less than half as much to print with the Ricoh.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Flattop
did you get it ? Hows it been working out for you ?

thanks
Mark


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The Ricoh 7000 and 5050n only use cartridges....not an easy flow system.


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got a 5050 myself from Joto in Canada, and all I can say is that it is fantastic. We need to do 12 dozen stainless coffee mugs, and the 5050 was spitting out printed sheets at least 4 times faster than the Epson 1400 that we have. The ink quality is great and so far no problems at all. Judging by the monitoring software that comes with the print driver it didn't use much ink at all to produce the sheets that we needed. I think when the 1400 dies we will get the 7000 for 13x19. The cartridges are so much easier to deal with and also makes the system a little more mobile for trade shows.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

digi168 said:


> I just got a 5050 myself from Joto in Canada, and all I can say is that it is fantastic. We need to do 12 dozen stainless coffee mugs, and the 5050 was spitting out printed sheets at least 4 times faster than the Epson 1400 that we have. The ink quality is great and so far no problems at all. Judging by the monitoring software that comes with the print driver it didn't use much ink at all to produce the sheets that we needed. I think when the 1400 dies we will get the 7000 for 13x19. The cartridges are so much easier to deal with and also makes the system a little more mobile for trade shows.


Hello
What kind of image ? Clipart or photo ? I am curious as to how photo images look.
Also what sublimation paper did you use also ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Use the Conde SPP, Accuplot or other general all use sublimation paper....when printing with the Ricoh printers.


----------



## teacher (Jun 19, 2009)

Can any ricoh owners please let me know if there are any problems or issues?
clogging?
ink costs?
color matching problems?

Thanks


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Ricoh 5050 and so far so good. I've printed around 200 mugs so far and have had no problems. If I don't use it for 3 days, I perform a cleaning. I've tweaked the brightness and contrast a tad, but other than that the colors look great. The jury is still out on ink costs. I probably won't have any idea on that until I run out of ink.


----------



## teacher (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.
Anyone else?


----------



## ypooj (May 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what you'd print on the Ricoh Gx7000 size printer. I am tossing up between Ricoh 5050 and Gx7000 and was ready to order the bigger one when a friend said that most T-Shirts and substrates would only need A4 size prints on them. Now I am in a dilemma. Can anone give me advice on this issue?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The Ricoh 5050 will print up to 8.5 x 14. The Ricoh 7000 will print up to 13 x 19..if you have the extra paper tray for the back.


----------



## Print162 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Judy,

I have had a GX7000 for about a week and it is working great. I am learning to do mugs so I thought the Gx7000 would be big enough.

I was concerned with some talk of banding but no problems here. 

Epson has some real competition now.


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the 7000 and I LOVE IT! I don't print every day, I don't have any problems when I do print, I'm not having any color issues, I'm not having any banding issues. I COULDN'T be any happier! I particularly love being able to print my t-shirt designs on 11x17 paper so I don't get paper edge marks on my shirts. 

It's a winner. You couldn't pay me to use a smaller printer.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

I just got a GX5050n. It is printing very lightly....I thought it might be the different process, so I pressed a mousepad but it really isn't putting enough ink down.

I have tried both the Sawgrass and Conde profiles and setups. I also set the print density to +9 which is better, but still not dark enough to press.

Any thoughts?

DaveW


----------



## Print162 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dave,

I have not done mouse pads yet but coming off the printer the ink does look light. When I print it comes out darker.

Have you tried to increase your time on the press?

Alton


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaveW said:


> I just got a GX5050n. It is printing very lightly....I thought it might be the different process, so I pressed a mousepad but it really isn't putting enough ink down.
> 
> I have tried both the Sawgrass and Conde profiles and setups. I also set the print density to +9 which is better, but still not dark enough to press.
> 
> ...


I was not able to get a navy blue with the icm profile. 
I printed the rgb palette thru the vba in corel and it printed light.
I switched to the Powerdriver and printed out the colorsure palette and it printed more vibriant and brighter. And I was able to achieve something closer to the navy blue.

I pressed same type of fabric and same time, temp and pressure on both palettes. 
Same sub paper, the one conde sells under the dyetrans name.

Not sure why they are different but there is.

mark


----------



## citroen999 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am about to buy a ricoh GX-5050, purely because i dont need a large printer at this stage as i am only doing mugs.

i have just seen the full ricoh GelSprinter range her in the UK and was wondering if one of the cheaper models would do..

i was thinking about the GX3300n, Its still an A4 printer but £100 cheaper

what do you all think?

heres a link to the range and prices

Ricoh, Inkjet Printers, Printers - Printware


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

For the first time, I just printed a rubber jar opener with my new press. I printed it with my Ricoh 5050 using Corel Draw and pressed it for 50 sec. at 400 degrees. I must say, I'm more than pleased.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> For the first time, I just printed a rubber jar opener with my new press. I printed it with my Ricoh 5050 using Corel Draw and pressed it for 50 sec. at 400 degrees. I must say, I'm more than pleased.


Got a pic. Interested in seeing it.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, here it is. Due to the texture, the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.
Looks good to me.
So what do you do wrap it around the jar lid to loosen it ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, that's what they are for. My elderly mother uses hers quite a bit. She also used it for 1 liter pop bottles. It gives her a much better grip.

BTW, how about an official thanks. That way, I can feel a little important.


----------



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

How is the durability of the inks on t-shirts? Anyone have a pressed shirt thats been washed a lot? 

I currently have a Epson 1280 using the Artanium inks, but am having problems with the grays having a magenta hue and text is not crisp. I'm thinking of upgrading to the GX7000, but the majority of my work is t-shirts. And most of the designs require 13"x18" paper. Does the GX7000 accept 13x18" cut sheets or only a 13" roll?


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

As far as I know it uses cut paper.

You may want to call someone who sells the bypass tray.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The Ricoh does have an optional 13" X 19" tray and also handles 50' rolls, I believe.


----------

